# [SOLVED] RPC Server is unavailable



## ukbsktbll

I have been having this issue. I came to my PC the other day and I couldn't connect to the internet. My first thought was to reset my modem/router. Did so and no changes. (This PC is connected directly to the modem). My phone and tv were connected to my WiFi so I checked the other PC directly connected and it was still connected to the internet. So I checked my network connection and it was showing limited or no connectivity. I tried to repair and it said IP address could not be renewed. So I tried to go into the command prompt and renew it. Thats when I got the error RPC Server is unavailable. I had never seen that error before. I did some research tried a few things and nothing seemed to work. I then figured I would try to access a prior system restore point. Well that worked but when I restart my PC it does back to having this issue.

The only thing I have done recently which I figure may have caused an issue was plug a laptop SATA HD into one of the slave spots. Needed to remove some files from it. I have done this before without any complications. I can't think of anything else that I have done differently.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Go to Start/Run and type *services.msc* and press enter. In the Services window, scroll down to *Remote Procedure Call (RPC) *and double click it. Make sure the Startup type is set to *Automatic* and that the Service is *Started*. You may need to start the* DCOM Server Process *and the *RPC Endpoint Mapper* as well.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Yea I had checked on those things after doing some research. RPC and DCOM are started and set as automatic. I did not see RPC Endpoint Mapper. I am running XP if that makes any difference.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

If the *RPC* *server *service is started you should be able to Renew the IP address in the *Command Prompt*. If not go to Start/Run and type *regedit *and press enter, make sure the following key is listed there 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs* 
If the *RpcSs* key is not listed go to a working computer and export that registry key and import it into this machine. 
If the *RPC server *service is started, and the *RpcSs *key is in the registry, then go to the command prompt and type* ipconfig /all *copy the text and paste it into your next post.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

I will try that first thing tom when I get off and let you know.Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

If all the above still fails, go to Start/Run and type *control userpasswords *and press enter. Create a new user with admin rights, log out of your old profile and log into the new user, try to connect. If that works, then copy your user data over to the new profile How to copy data from a corrupted user profile to a new profile in Windows XP


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

so far I haven't had the issue yet since you made post #3. Normally when I restart after reverting to a prior System Restore Point the issue begins again. So I will return if it does happen again. Thanks for your help and I will try these things if it happens again. I just didn't want to act as if I was ignoring your advice since at the time if the issue has fixed itself then nothing else is needed. I will return if it happens again.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

If all is working now, make a System Restore point for today. Then later on if you need to go back, you can restore to toady.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

So issue came up again today. Here are screen shots to the info you requested earlier. I am able to do a restore point and everything work for a time. Also I have XP professional if that makes any difference. Let me know if I am supplying you with the correct information you need. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*



> Go to Start/Run and type *services.msc* and press enter. In the Services window, scroll down to *Remote Procedure Call (RPC) *and double click it. Make sure the Startup type is set to *Automatic* and that the Service is *Started*.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

I will do that. But I will have to wait for my PC to go back to having that issue. when I use a restore point it fixes it for a time but eventually it reverts to this issue.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Looks like the RPC under services is set correctly I will post a screenshot. Not sure if this helps but when it loads into this xp that wont connect to the internet it takes much longer to load


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Go to the *Dependencies *tab, and make sure those Services are Started as well.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Went to the tab, wasnt exactly sure what you were wanting to know but I have provided a screenshot


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Also I have been having an issue w Chrome. Not sure if this is related or an entirely new issue. I will have a few windows open. Then all of a sudden and new windows I open I can't use but the current ones that are open allow me to browse on the specific webpages I am on. Say I am on amazon and thats my only window open. I will be able to continue to browse on that site, but if I open a new tab once this issue arises It acts as though chrome stopped working. But if I try to type a different address on the tab amazon is open it won't work. Though my other browsers work fine. Plus if I reinstall chrome that fixes the issue too


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Google Chrome needs to be downloaded and reinstalled. 
Go to Start/Run and type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. Put the XP CD in and it will replace any missing system files.
Or you can do a Repair Install


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Sorry this issue comes back ever so often so I can't update my issue too frequently. But again my pc restarts w out being able to connect to the Internet. When I do a system restore it fixes it but that's always only temporary. Also when I do a restore it gives a pop-up related to the laptop hd I had previously plugged in. Do I need to do a complete reinstall of my xp? I can't think of anything that'll fix this issue.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*



> Go to Start/Run and type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. Put the XP CD in and it will replace any missing system files.


Did you run the command in the quote above?


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

I had prior to my original post but I can try it again


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

tried it. still get the error with chrome. do you think a repair install will be my best bet? If so what do you recommend as the best way to back up my C drive? Thanks


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

I have used this before: Drive Snapshot - Download evaluation Software


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

From the symptoms you are having it sounds like maybe corruption in the HDD. Back up all important date then perform a check disk.

Go to "Run" type "CMD" at the command prompt type in... 



Code:


CHKDSK /R

type Y for yes then manually reboot.

Let also see if you might have a failing HDD...

Downloading  UBCD which is in my signature.Burn the ISO Image to a blank CD using  Imgburn  (How to burn a ISO Image using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd boot with the cd go to HDD>Diagnostics>The make and model of your hard drive, Seagate, Maxtor, Drive Fitness which is Hitachi, Or Western Digital. Perform a short and long test. Could also be called "Standard" and "Extended" test or also "Comprehensive" test. The Seagate hard drive test will work on most drives.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

I will try that. recently I have been having issues opening programs to where it says the program cant be opened. Though I have vista installed on the same HD and it works fine. I'll let you know the results of the HD scan


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

My HD is a seagate so I used the SeaTools V2.23. Did long and short test - no errors. Did /chkdsk - how would I know if errors were found bc when I got back to my PC it was done.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

*Seatools* is more comprehensive and gives you the results of it's tests, or you can view the log. if you ran the Seatools Long test, it would have corrected any Bad Sectors. 
*chkdsk /R* does the same thing, there is no need to run Check Disk after running Seatools. If you like, you can view the Check Disk log by going to Start/Run and type *eventvwr.msc* and press enter. Click on *Application* on the Left panel and looking for the latest *Winlogon* entry.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Am I looking for WinLogon under source? If I don't see it. I do see a lot of red flags. So do you think a repair install is the next best option? And if so is the program I listed above a suitable backup source? Also viewing the link you sent me regarding a repair install does the info under the heading "Warning! #1Should you do a repair install and is it the best choice?" pertinent to me? Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

If you see red flags under Event Viewer, double click one and it will give you more information and you can post the message here. 
A Repair Install will not loose any of your personal files, it will only replace the missing System files, but you should always have a current backup of the files you cannot live without, on a USB HDD or DVD's before you start.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

There are lots of red flags to go through them all. I did a repair install. I will see if it works. So far I still get the error when I try to download chrome and a similar one when I try to use IE.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Seems my repair install has changed my boot.ini. I created it so long ago I forget how to fix it and after doing some research havent come up with a solution. I have two OS on my main HD XP and Vista. How do I change my boot.ini to create the boot screen again? I have XP set to C: and Vista to V:. XP Was installed first if that is important

It looks like this currently 

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

To easily dual boot, use EasyBCD: Download EasyBCD - MajorGeeks This is a lot easier then trying to edit the boot.ini since Vista does not use boot.ini anymore


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

so enter vista and use that program? So i will likely just reformat my C drive and reinstall windows xp. So far it seems improved from the repair install but still getting some errors. I may wait a few days before I do. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

You do not have to Format the C: drive, Easy BCD creates a new Boot file, you add each OS you want to boot from, save it and restart, you should be good to go.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

I was talking about reformatting and reinstalling XP if my issues kept arising. So far after the repair install it seems to be working well so that is my plan if I have more issues.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

Yes, a wipe and fresh install always solves all problems. Be sure to backup first. 
If this solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## ukbsktbll

*Re: RPC Server is unavailable*

if you dont mind let me get through the reformat and reinstall in case any issues arise then I will do that.


----------

